# bicolour blenny keep on scratch its body on the sand



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

My blenny keep on scratch its body to the sand, thats been for a while but these days it scratch so often like few times in 5 mins. it didnt have ich or anthing on it body but i saw there is some mouth fungus today. anyone know whats wrong? is it parasite? if yes what can i do? other fish is fine. ph 8.2 kh 10, temp 80 to 81, ca 432, no3 0.5, po4 0.08. sg 1.025 to 1.026, 25% water change once a week (tap water with water condition). mine is a biocube 29 and is 7 months old now, few corals in it. fish i have are spotted mandarin, fire goby, yellowhead jawfish and the blenny. two hermit crabs. 

thanks


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

a pic would help.

Do you have a hospital tank if need be?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Tim said:


> a pic would help.
> 
> Do you have a hospital tank if need be?


cant take pic cuz it keep on moving so fast. i dont have a hospital tank. the only thing i see is the month fungus. he scrates the sand for a long time but i dint know why he scratch so often


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Andy it is pretty well impossible to know what it has without seeing it. And as for the scratching, don't rule out a parasite.

Have a look here:
http://www.chucksaddiction.com/disease.html

Descriptions and lists of medications.

And if you can get a hospital tank. You can use it as a QT as well.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the advise, now my blenny is fine and the things on its month is gone now.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

glad to hear that, I love Blennies.


----------

